# Selling my MINT 1995 Schwinn Anniversary Cruiser.....



## HARPO (Nov 29, 2011)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/2726230322.html

If you live on or near Long Island, have a look. It's for pick up only.

fred


----------



## HARPO (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some better shots. I'm on Long Island.

fred


----------

